# Jill's Meals



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

This journal is strictly for me to log my meals and workouts ONLY! I would appreciate NO replys at all. I will still be posting in my taking control 2 journal-this is just easier for me to track then on paper. Thanks


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Thursday April 8

Meal 1:
2oz oats dry
1/2C skim milk
=267 cals

Meal 2:
1/2C diet yogurt
1C straws
=125 cals

Meal 3:
7oz chix
1/2C b rice
1/3C corn
1 sf jello
=519 cals

Meal 4:
2 scoops protein
1 1/2C skim milk
1C straws
=424 cals

Meal 5:
3.5oz chix-was supposed to be 8, no friggin way almost puked eating 2!
1/2C b rice
2 cups lettuce
1 sf jello
=348 cals

Meal 6:
1oz cereal
1/2C skim milk
=145 cals

TOTAL:1828

Was suposed to hit 2100 cals, but that was way to high. I think I will be modifying the cals just a bit. I was stuffed all day at 1828. Otherwise, the foods are very filling and satisfying

WORKOUT: 
45 mins cardio, Bis and Tris


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Friday April 9

Meal 1:
1/2C diet yogurt
1/2C bluberries
=142 cals

Meal 2:
2oz oats dry
1/2C skim milk
=245 cals

Meal 3:
2 scoops protein
1 1/2C skim milk
1/2C blueberries
=436cals

Meal 4:
6.5oz chix
1/2C b rice
1/2C mixed veggies
=488 cals

Meal 5:
6oz ext lean beef
1/2C b rice
3C lettuce T ff dressing
1 sf jello
=572 cals

Meal 6:
1oz cereal
1/2C skim milk
=145 cals

=2028

Workout:
Shoulders, 45 mins cardio


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

Saturday April 10-My Daddy's Birthday

Meal 1:
2oz oats dry (200)
1/2C skim milk (45)
=245 cals

Meal 2:
1/2C diet yogurt (75)
1/2C frozen blueberries (67)
=142 cals

Meal 3:
7oz turkey breast (315)
1/3C corn (60)
1/2C brown rice (109)
mustard (10)
=494 cals

Meal 4:
2 scoops protein (234)
1 1/2C skim milk (135)
1C strawberries (50)
=419 cals

Meal 5:
2 cartons ew's (250)
1/2C brown rice (109)
6oz carrots (60)
1sf jello (7)
=426 cals

Meal 6:
1 carton ew's (125)
1 ew (17)
1oz cereal (100)
1/2C skim milk (45)
=287 cals

TOTAL=2013

WORKOUT:

50 min walk outside.


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Sunday April 11 Easter!

Meal 1:
3/4C yogurt (75)
1/2C frozen blueberries (67)
=142 cals

Meal 2:
Egg whites (176)
2oz oats (200)
1/2C skim milk (45)
=421

Meal 3:
Protein (234)
1C strawberries (60)
1 1/2C milk (135)
=429

Meal 4:
Early Dinner at Grannys! 
=?? Cals

Meal 5:
Late Dinner at Steve's Dads
=??Cals

Meal 6:
Dry cereal

My meals got a little screwed. Also had a really bad tummy ache-thinking it was from too much milk and yogurt. Fell off the wagon today, but will be back on track tomorrow. I really like having planned meals. Had a major emotional break down tonight, (past issues Im dealing with) didnt turn to food.

WORKOUT:
Chest, 55 min cardio


----------

